# Crust Surfing for Driveways...



## MarsOrScars (Mar 22, 2016)

I've had this idea floating in the back of my head for rubber tramping, it's pretty simple. 

Taking a page from couch surfing, it would be cool to have a service where people could host driveways or their parking lots for rubber tramps, places where they could park for free and clear of harassment and parking tickets during a stay in congested cities or while they fly/leave the country. 

Just a topic for discussion, what do you think?


----------



## TMG51 (Mar 22, 2016)

There is a service like that. I forget what it's called, because I don't use it; in my time on the road I've never found difficulty parking with common sense. I've been in San Diego a month now, where vehicle dwelling is illegal, and I haven't been woken up once.


----------



## Vulture (Mar 22, 2016)

Does sound like a good idea.


----------



## doctressjulia (Aug 14, 2016)

What is it called?


----------



## LuckyHelmet (Aug 18, 2016)

On my couch surfing profile I have it first thing posted that I just wanna park in a driveway. Never had anyone get freaked of mad. Usually people just wanna know about living in a van.


----------



## youngbuckwithapickuptruck (May 17, 2017)

hey, can i park in your driveway and pee on your fence? ill make you dinner!


----------



## Sameer (May 18, 2017)

I think this would be a great idea. Great for cities or towns where no overnight parking is allowed. They could offer nothing more than use of their shower or just access to the bathroom. I would pay a small price to do this. Even if it was just the driveway would work. Just a night or two would be great. If I didn't live in a van, I would do this offering a shower.


----------



## youngbuckwithapickuptruck (May 19, 2017)

i want to move back into a house but really just have my bedroom on wheels next to the house, and just bullshit in the living room and kitchen with everyone else all day. fucking 750$ a month for a room, fuck that. id definitly kick down for the use of the rest of the house, though


----------

